# difference between pygo natt. & piraya?



## fish_fanatic (Nov 14, 2003)

i know this is a stupid question to a lot of you but i'm new here and i'm not an expert in identifying piranha species but what's the difference between the pygocentris nattereri and a piraya? they look just alike from the ones i see.


----------



## ADAM a.k.a "fishdude" (Nov 17, 2003)

natts have red sides while piraya have orange/yellow sides and they apeare to be flaming up the body


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

piraya have clear eyes and colours can range from yellow orange/red often the colours can go above the lateral line in a flaming pattern. shape wise they are pretty much identical but must have somme differentiating feature to be described as a different specie probably internal.
natts however mostly have red eyes and the colour for red belly variety does not cover most of the lower part of the body like a piraya does with some exceptions ie so called super reds. red belly colouring does tend to fade in the home aquaria where as piraya tend to keep the colour in most cases.
also the piraya has a rayed adipose fin natts and cariba do not have this plus piraya do get to much larger sizes the likes of 2' have been mentioned whether true or not but most info states max size around the 20'' mark but this will probably not happed in the aquarium.
dixon


----------

